# стали западать аккорды в левой руке



## ankasapon (30 Янв 2014)

Помогите пожалуйста! вдруг стали западать аккорды в левой руке: 
некоторые ак-ды просто как бы "липнут", нажмешь а он не сразу встает на место, а один вообще западает,проваливается внутрь, и все остальные клавиши сразу становятся тугими, тут одновременно диссонанс из всех нажатых мной кнопок. Самое главное что пока не вытащишь ЭТОТ злосчастный аккорд нельзя ни на выбор переключить, никуда...эх вот.. от чего такая реакция у баяна? и серьезно ли это? посоветуйте кто что знает,может у кого то было такое - поделитесь опытом, а то я очень переживаю


----------



## dar321 (30 Янв 2014)

Я думаю, что переживать не надо, но и самому лазить не следует, а то и правда можно сильно навредить. Оптимальный вариант- сразу к мастеру, он и скажет, что там у вас, серьезно это или дело пяти минут. Скорее всего ничего серьезного, если вы сами не успели там что-либо начать регулировать.Удачи!


----------



## bombastic (31 Янв 2014)

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_5102

у меня такое было по этой причине.
у Вас может найтись ещё несколько причин, поэтому лучше сходите к хорошему мастеру, правда


----------

